

We're launching soon a new iPhone instant dating app. Appreciate your opinion. - sebastianzontek
http://youtu.be/FRLVfz-Wm2U

======
raikia
Do you not constantly read about all the lawsuits over these apps? Do you
seriously think some girl is going to want to go out with some random guy on a
whim? I'd be terrified to meet the person who would be using this app.

And seriously? A "rap" video as your advertisement? That has got to be the
_worst_ way to get your point across.

No one needs a new "dating app" and all your "customers" are just going to be
creepers. Before long, you'll get sued for child endangerment or some such
thing.

~~~
sebastianzontek
Raikia, I really appreciate your feedback and warnings. You are probably right
in some points, however I can't agree that no one needs it. I know a lot of
people who are interested in such apps (women too). There are people who look
at this app from another point of view - when I'm alone, I can go out and meet
someone random (in a bar, club etc.). I can use such app as well.

------
sebastianzontek
To explain it better, think: Foursquare for dating.

